# My finish Creeper



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Really does not look like I did anything from the last video, but I ran the wiring, filled out the body and some touch ups. Also add lighting and waterproof the elec stuff..!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Like, like, like! The movement is wonderfully smooth, and I also like how he's dressed


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

I've always loved this type of prop. Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job on the Creeper. I love the movement he has.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

The hand/wrist movement is great. Fantastic job putting it together. Looks just creepy enough according to my 3 year old!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

maptheplanet said:


> looks just creepy enough according to my 3 year old!


then my job is done..!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Slow and smooth. Nice. The pumpkin hanging off of the top of the stick is a nice touch; adds nice movement.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is quite cool. Very spooky.


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Great prop... but he doesn't look very Finnish to me


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Great prop!


----------



## GRP (Aug 18, 2009)

Great job. This prop should be a hit Halloween night. Any video of the workings inside the cauldron? What motor did you use?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love this and how it was done! I love the skulls on the cauldron and the item hanging from the top of the stick. Can we see some more pictures please? I want to copy this if I may for mine. I would like to see how you made the barrel (cauldron) and what is on the stick?


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

GRP said:


> Great job. This prop should be a hit Halloween night. Any video of the workings inside the cauldron? What motor did you use?


Sorry no video of the inside of the cauldron. I don't know what car the motor is out of my friend give it to me.



hpropman said:


> I love this and how it was done! I love the skulls on the cauldron and the item hanging from the top of the stick. Can we see some more pictures please? I want to copy this if I may for mine. I would like to see how you made the barrel (cauldron) and what is on the stick?


Here are more pics of The Creeper http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26819

Here are Couldron pics
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26292

At the top of the stick is a small couldron with a halloween type face cut into it. I found it about 4 years ago next to a dumpster.


----------



## GRP (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the extra pics. What type motor did you use? A wiper motor? If so, did you slow the motor down


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

D, that looks great. I like that you dirtied up the fabric as well. The speed at which you are pumping these props out is inspiring!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Devil said:


> Sorry no video of the inside of the cauldron. I don't know what car the motor is out of my friend give it to me.
> 
> Here are more pics of The Creeper http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26819
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that is awesome! love the movement.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

GRP said:


> Thanks for the extra pics. What type motor did you use? A wiper motor? If so, did you slow the motor down


It's a wiper motor and I hooked it up to the slow speed. I think I just got lucky with the speed. 

Once again Thank you everyone for the nice replys..!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ohhh, I likey!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That stirring motion is absolutely perfect! Great work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. Great movement, and it is very creepy. I like creepy.

The tiny JoL is a votive holder. They were sold with a shepherd's hook type stake.
I have a bunch of them.


----------

